# Erik Satie's 'Vexations'



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

I thought this Wikipedia article was very interesting:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vexations

Especially if you are into Satie, which I am not particularly.


----------



## kg4fxg (May 24, 2009)

*Something to ponder.....*

I looked and while I have 43 pieces by Satie I do not have this piece. I'll have to look it up and see if I can hear some on-line.

Interesting link

..."Although the date of composition is uncertain (supposedly mid 1893), the Vexations appear to have been composed shortly after a brief, but intense, relation with Suzanne Valadon, the nearest Erik Satie ever got to a relation with a woman."

Could one say this piece was the result of an encounter with a woman?

I must admit I have not dug into a Biography of Satie yet, but I am sure one would be an interesting read. Actually I know very little about him.

Anyone read a good Biography please post your recommendations.


----------



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

kg4fxg said:


> I looked and while I have 43 pieces by Satie I do not have this piece. I'll have to look it up and see if I can hear some on-line.


How could you -or anyone for that matter- *have* this piece? Didn't you read what it's about?


----------



## Zeniyama (Jul 20, 2009)

I've always been a fairly big Satie fan, and own (in PDF, in any case) quite a few of his scores; Vexations being one of them. That's all I really have to add to this conversation... right now I'm having trouble getting my thoughts together.

Wow, this post was a bit more useless than I had intended it.


----------



## kg4fxg (May 24, 2009)

*Danae - You sound like MI?*

Yes, I did read the piece. Satie never published it. I would assume a CD version of this is not 840 times?

Yes, Satie never performed it. I have few pieces performed by the actual composer, actually Rachaminoff (Rachmaninoff, Sergei (1873-1943); RUS/USA; PROM) comes to mind. I have around 580 Albums in iTunes - hard to be an expert on one composer.

I assume from reading the link that is an authentic Satie composition. The attached album shows some attempt of the piece although much is left open to interpretation I would assume.

So Danae, what do mean I did not read the link?

Or maybe you are poking fun like Satie......

....."Vexations can be seen as an attack on - or a parodic emulation of - what in Wagnerian music is known as "unendliche Melodie" (never-ending melody), which is a melody supported by a sheer endless progression of complex chords - which harmonically doesn't exactly lead anywhere. In mood and compositional technique this brings the Vexations near to the - certainly mocking - "Choral inappétissant" ("unsavoury Choral", Autograph Audio), the first (introductory) piece of "Sports et divertissements", which he composed more than 20 years later, after he had studied conventional harmony for several years."

Thus your attack on me is as Satie attacking on never ending melody? Good deal if that is the case. Attack or mocking like Satie makes me want to read his Biography even more.

The article is very good, but much speculation as Satie himself never really explained it, nor why it is played 840 times if that is to be taken literally. Much to think about and I am by no means a Satie Scholar.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

kg4fxg said:


> I'll have to look it up and see if I can hear some on-line


You can download an mp3 (or a ringtone). Here's the link:

http://beemp3.com/download.php?file=2026493&song=Vexations


----------



## kg4fxg (May 24, 2009)

*Thanks*

This is great!


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I remember about a year ago when I first heard about this piece. It seemed pretty strange until I read about John Cage's organization of the premiere performance, which made the idea of the piece sound almost ordinary... and then I heard about the entire solo performance by one person, and that was just hilarious. It is such an odd piece. It would be really bad if there was a complete CD set of Vexations... though I wouldn't put it past someone to actually do it.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

You can download two mp3s comprising a five hour performance here:

http://context.fm/blog/?p=36

Warning: Together they make a 500 megabyte download. It took me nearly half an hour. Without broadband it would be hopeless.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2009)

I highly recommend listening to the whole piece, if you ever get a chance. It´s a stunner and no mistake!


----------

